# reimen



## darth_r3ivaj

En primer lugar pediros perdón por si me salto las normas posteando en español aquí, pero es que ando bastante pobre de inglés y no sé más idiomas.

En segundo lugar felicitaros por los foros y por el traductor, me ha servido de ayuda muchas veces.

Bueno, el caso es que por asuntos que no vienen al caso me gustaría saber si el término "rheimen" existe y en el caso de que lo haga saber su significado.

Salduos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Whodunit

darth_r3ivaj said:
			
		

> Bueno, el caso es que por asuntos que no vienen al caso me gustaría saber si el término "rheimen" existe y en el caso de que lo haga saber su significado.


 
"rheimen" is the German word for "rhyme". You should ask in the German forum.


----------



## darth_r3ivaj

Thanks a lot, Whodunit, and sorry for this "forum-wrong".


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "rheimen" is the German word for "rhyme". You should ask in the German forum.


 
Eh...no es más bien *reimen*?


----------



## Jana337

I too think it is reimen. I considered moving this thread to the German forum but I was not sure whether it wasn't another language. Please let me know if you want to have it moved.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Eh...no es más bien *reimen*?


 
Oops  ... too much English influence. No, Jana, it looks like a common mistake between English learning Germans. I think it's a misspelling of "*reimen*".


----------



## darth_r3ivaj

Ok, then, the correct term is "reimen"? I'm asking about "rheimen" because if I put it in Google there are a looooooooot of answers.


----------



## Whodunit

darth_r3ivaj said:
			
		

> Ok, then, the correct term is "reimen"? I'm asking about "rheimen" because if I put it in Google there are a looooooooot of answers.


 
All mistakes.  

There're more hits with "reimen", by the way.  

Let me translate "reimen" into Spanish, since it hasn't already been done in all the thread: *rimar*


----------



## darth_r3ivaj

Can you correct me?


----------



## Whodunit

darth_r3ivaj said:
			
		

> Can you correct me?


 
What do you mean? I'm not sure. 

Do you mean I should correct your German or your Spanish?


----------

